# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  दोस्तों लीजिये सभी तरह की रन कमांड

## love.15

भाई आप से निवेदन हे यह पे सभी रन काम्मंड दे

----------


## love.15

केसा लगा भाई नया सूत्र

----------


## Mr. Red

अच्छा है एक दो खुद भी देते न

----------


## love.15

> अच्छा है एक दो खुद भी देते न


एक दो क्या भाई बहुत लीजिये

----------


## love.15

Accessibility Options : access.cpl
Add Hardware: hdwwiz.cpl
Add / Remove Programs: appwiz.cpl
Administrative Tools : control admintools
Automatic Updates: wuaucpl.cpl
Wizard file transfer Bluethooth: fsquirt
Calculator: calc
Certificate Manager: certmgr.msc
Character: charmap
Checking disk : chkdsk
Manager of the album (clipboard) : clipbrd
Command Prompt : cmd
Service components (DCOM) : dcomcnfg
Computer Management : compmgmt.msc
DDE active sharing : ddeshare
Device Manager : devmgmt.msc
DirectX Control Panel (if installed) : directx.cpl
DirectX Diagnostic Utility : dxdiag
Disk Cleanup : cleanmgr
Disk Defragmenter : dfrg.msc
Disk Management : diskmgmt.msc
Partition manager : diskpart
Display Properties : control desktop
Properties of the display (2) : desk.cpl
Properties display (tab "appearance") : control color
Dr. Watson: drwtsn32
Manager v?rirficateur drivers : check
Event Viewer : Eventvwr.msc
Verification of signatures of files: sigverif
Findfast (if present) : findfast.cpl
Folder Options : control folders
Fonts (fonts) : control fonts
Fonts folder windows : fonts
Free Cell ...: freecell
Game Controllers : Joy.cpl
Group Policy (XP Pro) : gpedit.msc
Hearts (card game) : mshearts
IExpress (file generator. Cab) : IExpress
Indexing Service (if not disabled) : ciadv.msc
Internet Properties : inetcpl.cpl
IPConfig (display configuration): ipconfig / all
IPConfig (displays the contents of the DNS cache): ipconfig / displaydns
IPConfig (erases the contents of the DNS cache): ipconfig / flushdns
IPConfig (IP configuration cancels maps): ipconfig / release
IPConfig (renew IP configuration maps) : ipconfig / renew
Java Control Panel (if present) : jpicpl32.cpl
Java Control Panel (if present) : javaws
Keyboard Properties: control keyboard
Local Security Settings : secpol.msc
Local Users and Groups: lusrmgr.msc
Logout: logoff
Microsoft Chat : winchat
Minesweeper (game): winmine
Properties of the mouse: control mouse
Properties of the mouse (2): main.cpl
Network Connections : control NetConnect
Network Connections (2): ncpa.cpl
Network configuration wizard: netsetup.cpl
Notepad : notepad
NView Desktop Manager (if installed): nvtuicpl.cpl
Manager links: packager
Data Source Administrator ODBC: odbccp32.cpl
Screen Keyboard: OSK
AC3 Filter (if installed) : ac3filter.cpl
Password manager (if present): Password.cpl
Monitor performance : perfmon.msc
Monitor performance (2): perfmon
Dialing Properties (phone): telephon.cpl
Power Options : powercfg.cpl
Printers and Faxes : control printers
Private Character Editor : eudcedit
Quicktime (if installed) : QuickTime.cpl
Regional and Language Options: intl.cpl
Editor of the registry : regedit
Remote desktop connection : mstsc
Removable Storage: ntmsmgr.msc
requests the operator to removable storage: ntmsoprq.msc
RSoP (traduction. ..) (XP Pro): rsop.msc
Scanners and Cameras : sticpl.cpl
Scheduled Tasks : control schedtasks
Security Center : wscui.cpl
Console management services: services.msc
shared folders : fsmgmt.msc
Turn off windows : shutdown
Sounds and Audio Devices : mmsys.cpl
Spider (card game): spider
Client Network Utility SQL server : cliconfg
System Configuration Editor : sysedit
System Configuration Utility : msconfig
System File Checker (SFC =) (Scan Now) : sfc / scannow
SFC (Scan next startup): sfc / scanonce
SFC (Scan each d?marraget) : sfc / scanboot
SFC (back to default settings): sfc / revert
SFC (purge cache files): sfc / purgecache
SFC (define size CAHC x) : sfc / cachesize = x
System Properties : sysdm.cpl
Task Manager : taskmgr
Telnet client : telnet
User Accounts : nusrmgr.cpl
Utility Manager (Magnifier, etc) : utilman
Windows firewall (XP SP2) : firewall.cpl
Microsoft Magnifier: magnify
Windows Management Infrastructure: wmimgmt.msc
Protection of the accounts database: syskey
Windows update: wupdmgr
Introducing Windows XP (if not erased) : tourstart
Wordpad : write
Date and Time Properties : timedate.cpl

----------


## love.15

पसंद आने पर reply  जरुर करे

----------


## indoree

> भाई आप से निवेदन हे यह पे सभी रन काम्मंड दे





> केसा लगा भाई नया सूत्र





> पसंद आने पर reply  जरुर करे



भाई किसी को पसंद आये ना आये लेकिन हमें अच्छा लगा ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## love.15

*Administrative Tools*

Administrative Tools = *control admintools*
Authorization Manager = *azman.msc*
Component Services = *dcomcnfg*
Certificate Manager = *certmgr.msc*
Direct X Troubleshooter = *dxdiag* 
Display Languages = *lpksetup*
ODBC Data Source Administrator = *odbcad32*
File Signature Verification Tool = *sigverif*
Group Policy Editor = *gpedit.msc*
Add Hardware Wizard = *hdwwiz.cpl*
iSCSI Initiator = *iscsicpl*
Iexpress Wizard = *iexpress*
Local Security Settings = *secpol.msc*
Microsoft Support Diagnostic Tool = *msdt*
Microsoft Management Console = *mmc*
Print management = *printmanagement.msc*
Printer User Interface = *printui*
Problems Steps Recorder = *psr*
People Near Me  = *p2phost* 
Registry Editor = *regedit* or *regedt32*
Resoure Monitor = *resmon*
System Configuration Utility = *msconfig*
Resultant Set of Policy = *rsop.msc*
SQL Server Client Configuration = *cliconfg*
Task Manager = *taskmgr*
Trusted Platform Module = *tpm.msc*
TPM Security Hardware = *TpmInit* 
Windows Remote Assistance = *msra*
Windows Share Folder Creation Wizard = *shrpubw*
Windows Standalong Update Manager = *wusa*
Windows System Security Tool = *syskey*
Windows Script Host Settings = *wscript*
Windows Version = *winver*
Windows Firewall with Advanced Security = *wf.msc*
Windows Memory Diagnostic = *MdSched*
Windows Malicious Removal Tool = *mrt*

----------


## love.15

*Computer Management*

Computer Management = *compmgmt.msc* or *CompMgmtLauncher*
Task Scheduler = *control schedtasks*
Event Viewer = *eventvwr.msc*
Shared Folders/MMC = *fsmgmt.msc*
Local Users and Groups = *lusrmgr.msc*
Performance Monitor = *perfmon.msc*
Device Manager = *devmgmt.msc*
Disk Management = *diskmgmt.msc*
Services = *services.msc*
Windows Management Infrastructure = *wmimgmt.msc*

----------


## love.15

*Conrtol Panel*

Control Panel = *control*
Action Center= *wscui.cpl* 
Autoplay = *control.exe /name Microsoft.autoplay*
Backup and Restore = *sdclt*
Create a System Repair disc = *recdisc*
BDE Administrator = *bdeadmin.cpl*
Color Management = *colorcpl * 
Credential Manager = *control.exe /name Microsoft.CredentialManager*
Credential Manager Stored User Names and Passwords = *credwiz*
Date and Time Properties = *timedate.cpl*
Default Programs = *control.exe /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms*
Set Program Access and Computer Defaults = *control appwiz.cpl,,3* or *ComputerDefaults*
Devices and Printers  = *control printers*
Devices and Printers  Add a Device = *DevicePairingWizard*
Display = *dpiscaling* 
Screen Resolution = *desk.cpl*
Display Color Calibration = *dccw* 
Cleartype Text Tuner = *cttune* 
Folders Options = *control folders*
Fonts = *control fonts*
Getting Started = *GettingStarted*
HomeGroup = *control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup*
Indexing Options = *control.exe /name Microsoft.IndexingOptions*
Internet Properties = *inetcpl.cpl*
Keyboard = *control keyboard*
Location and Other Sensors = *control.exe /name Microsoft.LocationandOtherSensors* 
Location Notifications = *LocationNotifications*
Mouse = *control mouse* or *main.cpl*
Network and Sharing Center = *control.exe /name Microsoft.NetworkandSharingCenter*
Network Connections = *control netconnections* or *ncpa.cpl*
Notification Area Icons = *control.exe /name Microsoft.NotificationAreaIcons*
Parental Controls = *control.exe /name Microsoft.ParentalControls*
Performance Information  = *control.exe /name Microsoft.PerformanceInformationandTools*
Personalization = *control desktop*
Windows Color and Appearance = *control color*
Phone and Modem Options = *telephon.cpl*
Power Configuration = *powercfg.cpl*
Programs and Features = *appwiz.cpl* or *control appwiz.cpl*
Optional Features Manager = *optionalfeatures* or *control appwiz.cpl,,2*
Recovery = *control.exe /name Microsoft.Recovery*
Regional and Language = *intl.cpl*
RemoteApp  = *control.exe /name Microsoft.RemoteAppandDesktopConnections*
Sound = *mmsys.cpl*
Volume Mixer = *sndvol*
System Properties = *sysdm.cpl* or Windows logo key + Pause/Break
SP ComputerName Tab = *SystemPropertiesComputerName*
SP Hardware Tab = *SystemPropertiesHardware*
SP Advanced Tab = *SystemPropertiesAdvanced*
SP Performance = *SystemPropertiesPerformance*
SP Data Execution Prevention = *SystemPropertiesDataExecutionPrevention*
SP Protection Tab = *SystemPropertiesProtection*
SP Remote Tab = *SystemPropertiesRemote*
Windows Activation = *slui*
Windows Activation Phone Numbers = *slui 4*
Taskbar and Start Menu = *control.exe /name Microsoft.TaskbarandStartMenu*
Troubleshooting = *control.exe /name Microsoft.Troubleshooting*
User Accounts = *control.exe /name Microsoft.UserAccounts*
User Account Control Settings = *UserAccountControlSettings*
User Accounts Windows 2000/domain version = *netplwiz* or *control userpasswords2*
Encryption File System = *rekeywiz*
Windows Anytime Upgrade = *WindowsAnytimeUpgradeui*
Windows Anytime Upgrade Results = *WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults*
Windows CardSpace = *control.exe /name Microsoft.cardspace*
Windows Firewall = *firewall.cpl*
WindowsSideshow = *control.exe /name Microsoft.WindowsSideshow*
Windows Update App Manager = *wuapp*

----------


## love.15

*Accessories*

Calculator = *calc*
Command Prompt = *cmd*
Connect to a Network Projector = *NetProj*
Presentation Settings = *PresentationSettings*
Connect to a Projector = *displayswitch* or Windows logo key + P
Notepad = *notepad*
Microsoft Paint = *mspaint.exe*
Remote Desktop Connection = *mstsc*
Run = Windows logo key + R
Snipping Tool = *snippingtool* 
Sound Recorder = *soundrecorder* 
Sticky Note = *StikyNot* 
Sync Center = *mobsync*
Windows Mobility Center (Only on Laptops) = *mblctr* or Windows logo key + X
Windows Explorer = *explorer* or Windows logo key + E 
Wordpad = write
Ease of Access Center = *utilman* or Windows logo key + U
Magnifier = *magnify*
Narrator = *Narrator*
On Screen Keyboard = *osk*
Private Character Editor = *eudcedit*
Character Map = *charmap*
Ditilizer Calibration Tool = *tabcal*
Disk Cleanup Utility = *cleanmgr*
Defragment User Interface = *dfrgui*
Internet Explorer =* iexplore*
Rating System = *ticrf*
Internet Explorer (No Add-ons) = *iexplore -extoff*
Internet Explorer (No Home) = *iexplore about:blank*
Phone Dialer = *dialer*
Printer Migration = *PrintBrmUi*
System Information = *msinfo32*
System Restore = *rstrui*
Windows Easy Transfer = *migwiz*
Windows Media Player = *wmplayer*
Windows Media Player DVD Player = *dvdplay*
Windows Fax and Scan Cover Page Editor = *fxscover*
Windows Fax and Scan = *wfs*
Windows Image Acquisition = *wiaacmgr*
Windows PowerShell ISE = *powershell_ise*
Windows PowerShell = *powershell*
XPS Viewer = *xpsrchvw*

Open Documents folder = *documents*
Open Pictures folder = *pictures*
Open Music folder = *music*
Open Videos folder = *videos*
Open Downloads folder = *downloads*
Open Favorites folder = *favorites*
Open Recent folder = *recent*
Logs out of Windows =* logoff*
Locks User Account = Windows logo Key + L

----------


## love.15

*List of Run Commands in Windows 7* *Program Name*
*Run Command*

About Windows
winver

Action Center
wscui.cpl2

Add a Device
devicepairingwizard

Add Hardware Wizard
hdwwiz

Advanced User Accounts
netplwiz

Authorization Manager
azman.msc

Backup and Restore
sdclt

Bluetooth File Transfer
fsquirt

Calculator
calc

Certificates
certmgr.msc

Change Computer Performance Settings
systempropertiesperformance

Change Data Execution Prevention Settings
systempropertiesdataexecutionprevention

Change Printer Settings
printui

Character Map
charmap

ClearType Tuner
cttune

Color Management
colorcpl

Command Prompt
cmd

Component Services
comexp.msc

Component Services
dcomcnfg

Computer Management
compmgmt.msc

Computer Management
compmgmtlauncher

Connect to a Network Projector
netproj

Connect to a Projector
displayswitch

Control Panel
control

Create A Shared Folder Wizard
shrpubw

Create a System Repair Disc
recdisc

Credential Backup and Restore Wizard
credwiz

Data Execution Prevention
systempropertiesdataexecutionprevention

Date and Time
timedate.cpl2

Default Location
locationnotifications

Device Manager
devmgmt.msc

Device Manager
hdwwiz.cpl2

Device Pairing Wizard
devicepairingwizard

Diagnostics Troubleshooting Wizard
msdt

Digitizer Calibration Tool
tabcal

DirectX Diagnostic Tool
dxdiag

Disk Cleanup
cleanmgr

Disk Defragmenter
dfrgui

Disk Management
diskmgmt.msc

Display
dpiscaling

Display Color Calibration
dccw

Display Switch
displayswitch

DPAPI Key Migration Wizard
dpapimig

Driver Verifier Manager
verifier

Ease of Access Center
utilman

EFS REKEY Wizard
rekeywiz

Encrypting File System Wizard
rekeywiz

Event Viewer
eventvwr.msc

Fax Cover Page Editor
fxscover

File Signature Verification
sigverif

Font Viewer
fontview4

Game Controllers
joy.cpl2

Getting Started
gettingstarted

IExpress Wizard
iexpress

Infrared
irprops.cpl2

Install or Uninstall Display Languages
lusrmgr

Internet Explorer
iexplore1

Internet Options
inetcpl.cpl2

iSCSI Initiator Configuration Tool
iscsicpl

iSCSI Initiator Properties
iscsicpl

Language Pack Installer
lpksetup

Local Group Policy Editor
gpedit.msc

Local Security Policy
secpol.msc

Local Users and Groups
lusrmgr.msc

Location Activity
locationnotifications

Magnifier
magnify

Malicious Software Removal Tool
mrt

Manage Your File Encryption Certificates
rekeywiz

Math Input Panel
mip1

Microsoft Management Console
mmc

Microsoft Support Diagnostic Tool
msdt

Mouse
main.cpl2

NAP Client Configuration
napclcfg.msc

Narrator
narrator

Network Connections
ncpa.cpl2

New Scan Wizard
wiaacmgr

----------


## kundansinghpagal

bahut hi jankari vardhak sutra hai bhai. dhanyawad aapka jankari share karne ke liye

----------


## rb908

बहुत काम की चीज है

----------


## aryansaini88

अच्छा सूत्र बनाया काम की जानकारी है

----------


## rajurr

bahut kam ki chij hai ye..

thank's

----------


## navneet01

मित्र बहुत अच्छी जानकारी

----------


## donsplender

लव भाइ बहुत ही अच्छी प्रस्तुती ! रेपो आपका बनता है पर फोरम नियम से उधार रहा दुंगा जरूर ! बहुत ही काम की चीज दी तो लगे हाथमेने भी कोपी-पेस्ट कर डेस्क टोप पर सुरक्षीत कर लिया । धन्यवाद !

----------


## love.15

> लव भाइ बहुत ही अच्छी प्रस्तुती ! रेपो आपका बनता है पर फोरम नियम से उधार रहा दुंगा जरूर ! बहुत ही काम की चीज दी तो लगे हाथमेने भी कोपी-पेस्ट कर डेस्क टोप पर सुरक्षीत कर लिया । धन्यवाद !



धन्यवाद भाई में कोसिस करुगा और नहीं चीजे दू आप सब लोगो क्यों

----------


## love.15

*TCP/IP and* *Networking Tools*

----------


## love.15

*Windows IP Configuration Tool (ipconfig)*
The Windows IP Configuration tool (_ipconfig_) is the command-line equivalent of the accessory "Winipcfg" that was present in Windows 9X/Me. It is used to display the TCP/IP network configuration values. To open it, enter "ipconfig" in the command prompt. If you are connected directly to the Internet, you will obtain your IP address. (For a discussion of what an IP is, go here.) The figure below shows the result for a broadband connection where the IP is assigned automatically. Here the IP is your computer's temporary address on the Internet.


If you are on a local area network using a router, the information is different. You do not obtain the IP corresponding to the network's address on the Internet. (To obtain the IP that the Internet sees, go to a source such as DSL Reports Whois.) The IP given is the _local_ address on the network. This information can be helpful in [COLOR=#009900 !important]diagnosing network problems. Also listed is the "gateway" or router address on the local network. The figure below illustrates the result.[/COLOR]

----------


## love.15

Internet Properties-----------------*inetcpl.cpl

IP Configuration (Display Connection Configuration)-----ipconfig /all

IP Configuration (Display DNS Cache Contents)--ipconfig /displaydns

IP Configuration (Delete DNS Cache Contents)-------ipconfig /flushdns

IP Configuration (Release All Connections)-----------ipconfig /release

IP Configuration (Renew All Connections)------------ipconfig /renew

IP Config(Refreshes DHCP & Re-Registers DNS)-ipconfig /registerdns

IP Configuration (Display DHCP Class ID)-------ipconfig /showclassid

IP Configuration (Modifies DHCP Class ID)--------ipconfig /setclassid*

----------


## love.15

Could you help me determine some tests as i want to find out if there is really some issue with the connection I am having. I am having awful ping times to some of the game servers on my 4Mbps connection and I want to find out if this is all BSNL provides.

Here is the test could you post your ping times to the following IP

96.30.37.142 (this is ip to indiabroadband.net) - This should suffice the test i guess. 

The below is only for people who dont know how to ping

1. Goto Run command (Windows Key + R)
2. Type cmd
3. Type ping 96.30.37.142
4. Wait for it to complete ( in windows by default it pings 4 times)
5. Let me know the time=xxx value of your ping test.

While posting the results let me [COLOR=#000099 !important]know your[/COLOR][COLOR=#000099 !important]connection speed[/COLOR]. 

My tests show me these values

---------------------------------------------------------

CONNECTION SPEED - 4Mbps 
My current bandwidth reading is: 2.01 Mbps - Check here - http://karnataka.bsnl.co.in/bandwidt...itialmeter.php

C:\Users\R3N1SH>ping indiabroadband.net

Pinging indiabroadband.net [96.30.37.142] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 96.30.37.142: bytes=32 time=276ms TTL=47
Reply from 96.30.37.142: bytes=32 time=278ms TTL=47
Reply from 96.30.37.142: bytes=32 time=275ms TTL=47
Reply from 96.30.37.142: bytes=32 time=277ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 96.30.37.142:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 275ms, Maximum = 278ms, Average = 276ms

Thanks Guys.
love.15

----------


## love.15

run/cmd/
*Display Connection Configuration:* ipconfig /all
*Display DNS Cache Info:* ipconfig /displaydns
*Clear DNS Cache:* ipconfig /flushdns
*Release All IP Address Connections:* ipconfig /release
*Renew All IP Address Connections:* ipconfig /renew
*Re-Register the DNS connections:* ipconfig /registerdns
*Change/Modify DHCP Class ID:* ipconfig /setclassid
*Network Connections:* control netconnections
*Network Setup Wizard:* netsetup.cpl
*Test Connectivity:* ping whatismyip.com
*Trace Route:* tracert
*Displays the TCP/IP protocol sessions:* netstat
*Display Local Route:* route
*Display Resolved MAC Addresses:* arp
*Display Name of Computer Currently on:* hostname
*Display DHCP Class Information:* ipconfig /showclassid
*NameServer Lookup:* nslookup whatismyip.com

Read more: [commands.asp#ixzz1z0u1Ramz[/URL]

----------


## love.15

Powered by Broadband Speed Test


A broadband speed test can help you determine if you're getting the most bang for your buck with your ISP. You could be paying upwards of $50 dollars a month for access to the web from your ISP.
Knowing exactly how fast your link actually is, will be an important step in identifying whether you are really getting value for your money.
There are numerous free websites that allow you to run an internet speed test. Two of the best are Speakeasy.com and Speedtest.net. Both of these sites provide comprehensive analysis of your internet hookup to locations scattered all over the world. When you initiate an internet speed test on one of these websites they will analyze three criteria: your upload transfer rate, your download transfer rate and your ping rate, commonly referred to as latency, or lag.
When you start an internet speed test, the website will transmit a file and determine the duration required for that file to reach its destination. The broadband speed test is then reversed to check the necessary duration your link takes to be downloaded by your computer. At the end of the broadband speed test a graphical representation of the average rate of data exchange for both your upload and download outcomes will be displayed. Some web sites will even allow you to compare your values against the results of other users in your area, giving you an even better idea of how well your link is performing.
While upload and download figures are important, the true test of the quality of your hookup is your 'ping' rate. Sometimes known as 'latency' or 'lag', ping is the nanosecond measurment it takes for a small piece of data to travel from your computer, reach its location and then travel back to you. The lower the ping number, the faster your link is. While a low ping number is not necessary for general day-to-day web surfing, if you enjoy playing online games, then it is absolutely essential.
Your broadband speed test results are always going to vary somewhat depending on the time of day, your computer's configuration, as well as a host of other variables. Knowing your links transfer rate is a valuable tool that you can use in identifying problems and solving them fast when a test shows slower than normal results. Once you establish a baseline by running more than one test at varying periods throughout the day and over several days, you'll have the ability to readily identify a connectiviy issue should one exist between you and your ISP. Obviously one of the biggest factors would be the type of connection you have as well. Dialup will be the slowest and my not even complete the test.
*Broadband Speed Test*The internet is an imperative part of the daily lives of many people around the globe. Checking your email is probably become a daily habit as should a broadband speed test. Without the internet, our ability to communicate would be severely limited. Connectivity reliability has become very critical to internet users. If users of the web are unsure about how fast their hookup is or about how quickly their internet client will load a given webpage, there could be many issues to address. Online gamers often rely on quality broadband internet interfaces to keep games they play glitch free. Also, many corporations rely on broadband internet connections when meeting through videoconference or sharing information via email or instant messaging. Fast internet is essential to our entire society. Even the government and the military, the foundation of American society, rely heavily on broadband networks to communicate quickly. Without a quick and reliable connection, commanders in Iraq wouldn't be capable to communicate with Generals and many lives might be lost due to difficulties in strategic planning.
Obviously it follows that if fast hookups to the web are important; testing these are a crucial preparation step. Before companies and business groups invest in various programs, it is important for them to be sure that their existing link to the web is fast enough to fit the technology they are using and if not, they will consider upgrading to a faster connection. Plus, in almost any area of life, the question of whether or not the technology in use has the ability to perform the role given to it is of great weight. Before sacrifices are made to pursue a goal, it is necessary to be sure that the tools at hand will fit the job.
The question remains, how would an individual perform an internet speed test? The answer can be found with a simple Google search. Google '*Speed Test*', '*internet speed test*' or you can also search for '*bandwidth speed test*' and get ample results. A common search phrase that some people use is simply '*SpeedTest*' without the space between the two words. Multiple speed test web sites offer to check the link rate of your connection. There are specific speed test sites that can test almost any type of connection like DSL, Cable, ADSL, Dialup, T-1, T-3, and other Broadband connections. Some demand that you give them information first. Other sites fulfill your request with just a click. One of the more effective internet speed test web sites is http://www.speedtest.net. Speedtest.net not only analyzes your internet link, but it lets you look at the internet speed test results of various other ISPs.

----------


## love.15

love is life

----------


## Krishna

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है |

----------


## love.15

ok frd .................................

----------


## LALIT_R

आनंद आ गया (Acchi Jaankari)

----------


## love.15

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ashwanimale

भाईजी रेपुतेसन देना चाहता था पर नहीं दे पा रहा तो तब तक थैंक्स से कम चला लो

----------


## shankar52

बहुत ही अछि जानकरी है

----------


## itsmine

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है

----------


## shankar52

*सर जी मै यह  जानना चाहता हु की कंप्यूटर को एक हफ्ते या महीने में कितनी  बार ओन किया गया और ओन करने के बाद  उसे कितनी देर बाद बंद किया गया पूरी  डिटेल के साथ कृपया इस जानकारी के लिए कमांड बताये 
*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत बढीया जानकारी भरा सुञ है

----------


## rajeev.ghj

> *Conrtol Panel*
> 
> Control Panel = *control*
> Action Center= *wscui.cpl* 
> Autoplay = *control.exe /name Microsoft.autoplay*
> Backup and Restore = *sdclt*
> Create a System Repair disc = *recdisc*
> BDE Administrator = *bdeadmin.cpl*
> Color Management = *colorcpl * 
> ...



अति सुन्दर प्रस्तुति धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## shankar52

*सर जी मैंने पेन ड्राइव को butable  बनाया वह अब पेन ड्राइव में   शो नहीं  कर रहा है   आप बताये की मै अब अपने पेन ड्राइव को पुनः  कैसे पेन ड्राइव  की तरह उसे कर सकता हु 
*

----------


## shankar52

> *सर जी मै यह  जानना चाहता हु की कंप्यूटर को एक हफ्ते या महीने में कितनी  बार ओन किया गया और ओन करने के बाद  उसे कितनी देर बाद बंद किया गया पूरी  डिटेल के साथ कृपया इस जानकारी के लिए कमांड बताये 
> *


इसके बारे में जानकारी मिलेगी

----------


## alonboy

*हमें अच्छा लगा*:94::94:


> Accessibility Options : access.cpl
> Add Hardware: hdwwiz.cpl
> Add / Remove Programs: appwiz.cpl
> Administrative Tools : control admintools
> Automatic Updates: wuaucpl.cpl
> Wizard file transfer Bluethooth: fsquirt
> Calculator: calc
> Certificate Manager: certmgr.msc
> Character: charmap
> ...

----------


## RAM2205

* बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है।*

----------


## skmalik

भाई हमें अच्छा लगा

----------

